# Wild Bill's Fight Night 23



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*October 30, 2009

Wild Bill’s Atlanta,
Duluth, Ga. 

Diego Saraiva vs. Jonathan Mix
Brett Chism vs. Johnny Buck
Chris Calhoun vs. Joe Heink*​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Tony Ritter defeated	Winthrope Burke
Travis Lord defeated	Alex Goebel
Michael Kimbrell defeated	Sean Fajay
Will Bolt defeated	Kelvin Belden
Andre Camarena-Allen defeated	Ryan Davidson
Paulo Brattenfjeal defeated Clydell Johnson
Maryellen Cano defeated	Brittany Watson
Chris Calhoun defeated Joe Heink
Lawson McClure defeated	Ronnie Rogers
Brett Chism defeated	Johnny Buck
Joe Merit defeated Massimo Capussela
Seth Baczynski defeated	Tom Nguyen
Diego Saraiva defeated Jonathan Mix


----------

